# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم UnlockTool تحديثات :  UnlockTool_2022.11.14.0 Update Released l IP 6G/6P Ramdisk ios 12.x

## mohamed73

*UnlockTool_2022.11.14.0 Released Update Auto*     *Big Update APPLE* 
 - Iphone 6G/6P Supported File Ramdisk ios 12.x for windows >> New
 - Added PWNDFU tab Apple Ramdisk >> New
 - Added File Gaster ramdisk ios 15.x.x 5SE-6S-6SP-7G-7P >> New 2022-11-14
 - Now is supported iPhone and iPad boot ramdisk ios 16.0.x 16.1.x
 - iPhone 8G
 - iPhone 8 Plus
 - iPad Gen5 wifi + Cellular
 - iPad Gen5 wifi + Cellular
 - iPad Gen6 wifi + Cellular
 - iPad Gen7 wifi + Cellular
 - iPad Pro 9.7 wifi + Cellular
 - iPad Pro 10.5 wifi + Cellular
 - iPad Pro 12.9 1st wifi + Cellular
 - iPad Pro 12.9 2nd wifi + Cellular
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Android* 
- Added generic bypass FRP with MTP all brands open browser  *Samsung*
- Added generic Factory Reset in Download Mode New Security  *Lenovo*  
- Factory reset | Erase FRP
  - Lenovo Tab P12 Pro TB-Q706F
 - Lenovo Tab P12 Pro TB-Q706Z
 - Lenovo Tab P11 5G TB-J607Z  *Realme*  
- Factory reset | Erase FRP
  - Realme C33 RMX3624  Video Xiaomi Qualcomm Sideload Disable Micloud Video Xiaomi Erase FRP With Sideload  *All functions UnlockTool video tutorial*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *LINK DOWNLOAD TOOL* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

